# Hydrolyzed Whey Isolate vs. Whey Isolate?



## bigsahm21 (Aug 21, 2008)

What's the difference?

I'm gonna buy some from ATW probably tonight but I'm curious what the "hydrolyzed" means.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hydrolyzed protein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hydrolyzed it is.


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hydrolyzed means it's pre-digested so it is rapidly absorbed.


----------



## emitecaps (Aug 23, 2008)

Is hydrolyzed whey isolate any better than EAAs? Are they absorbed faster or is there any real reason to use them in lieu of?


----------

